# Water Meter Size for New Build



## PurduePete (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm building a new home and we are approaching the plumbing phase. City water supply to the home is 1" PEX (I do not know supply pressure yet).

I've heard it's typical to install a meter one-size smaller than supply (so 3/4" meter in my case).

Would upgrading to a 1" meter provide any advantage for my irrigation system? Is this something that's even possible, or does the meter need to be smaller than the supply pipe?

~13K SqFt of irrigated lawn.

Thanks!

PS - Happy Father's Day!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

As big as you can afford. 1in PEX ~= 3/4in copper


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

PurduePete said:


> I'm building a new home and we are approaching the plumbing phase. City water supply to the home is 1" PEX (I do not know supply pressure yet).
> 
> I've heard it's typical to install a meter one-size smaller than supply (so 3/4" meter in my case).
> 
> ...


Usually - YES! you can run more heads per zone, or you won't get as much pressure drop in the house when irrigation is running, ...

My neighborhood is full of 4000+ sq ft homes with 4-5 bathrooms. 1/2 acre lots, at least partially, but many fully, irrigated. 5/8" x 3/4" meters on every single one of them. :roll: :bd:

Boiler up!


----------



## Bean4Me (May 13, 2020)

Not sure if its applicable in your area but I know here some people put in separate water meter for irrigation only to save on some of the sewage processing fees.


----------

